
Percona Distribution for PostgreSQL 11 (Beta) - bsg75
https://www.percona.com/blog/2019/08/19/percona-distribution-for-postgresql-11-beta-is-now-available/
======
avivallssa
This is awesome. Sounds more exciting to see greatly used PostgreSQL stuff
packed together.

